# Help - Storage Company in Coin Not answering our calls - all our things are there!



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys

I don't know if anyone can help, but we moved back to the UK temporarily last year and put our posessions in storage with Fastcat Sl in Coin, we were informed they changed owners around September and the new owners were MJ LEVI COSTA DEL SOL 2014 SL trading as Costa Self Store. 

We haven't had contact with them now since December and we are getting very worried. Our posessions are located at Calle isaac Newton in Coin, but I can't even find this on google maps.

I have managed to locate an ex employee of fastcat and he is trying to get hold of the owner of the units to see what the story is, but my wife is panicking as although there is nothing of value apart from a nice TV in storage it has all our childrens photos and drawings and my dads (who passed away) keepsakes.

Any help or ideas would be of great help, we are just at a loss as to what to do next, and we don't know anyone in that area since my dad passed away.

Thanks guys


Rich


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spanishbookseller said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help, but we moved back to the UK temporarily last year and put our posessions in storage with Fastcat Sl in Coin, we were informed they changed owners around September and the new owners were MJ LEVI COSTA DEL SOL 2014 SL trading as Costa Self Store.
> 
> ...


Try joining Buy,Sell or Swap Coin on Facebook and post your query on there.You never know you might just drop lucky and get the info you want.Sorry I can't help further as I don't live in Coin but best of luck with your search.SB


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Thanks joining now...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spanishbookseller said:


> Thanks joining now...


Really sorry I can't help further and I can appreciate your anxiety.I'm sorry, possibly someone on that group might be able to help you.Hope you get sorted.Sometimes Google maps can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Have you got any friends in the area that can pay them a visit on your behalf ?


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi unfortunately not. We have a friend bit her husband is working away for 5 weeks. So we are stuck.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spanishbookseller said:


> Hi unfortunately not. We have a friend bit her husband is working away for 5 weeks. So we are stuck.


don't know whether this would help or not,bit of a long shot,but if you contacted them they have been here a lot of years.They are in Alhaurin El Grande next to Coin.I know they do a lot of adverts for businesses in the area.Neville runs it,a really nice guy or he might be able to give you the number of somebody who might be able to help you.I suppose you have got to try all options.Respect.SB.

The Original Trading Post


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

spanishbookseller said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help, but we moved back to the UK temporarily last year and put our posessions in storage with Fastcat Sl in Coin, we were informed they changed owners around September and the new owners were MJ LEVI COSTA DEL SOL 2014 SL trading as Costa Self Store.
> 
> ...


Can't find a Calle Isaac Newton but there is Calle Isaac Peral, Coín, 29100


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Thanks. I have joined buy and sell fuengirola on Facebook and got lots of help there including a lovely lady who has driven to the unit today. 

From what we can gather they have moved to a unit behind the repsol garage on the main coin road but it is locked up so very worrying...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spanishbookseller said:


> Thanks. I have joined buy and sell fuengirola on Facebook and got lots of help there including a lovely lady who has driven to the unit today.
> 
> From what we can gather they have moved to a unit behind the repsol garage on the main coin road but it is locked up so very worrying...


 It might be time to get The Olive Press. Newspaper involved . They are brilliant at investigating
Spain's Latest News | Andalucia and the Costa del Sol's English newspaper – the Olive Press


----------

